# PCI-E x800 Pro VIVO not detected



## J. Ro (Feb 21, 2005)

Running an x800 Pro VIVO PCI-E on a MSI RS480M2 mobo. For some reason it seems to display invalid info and does not pick up the card:



> 2005-02-18 11:12:31	ATITool v0.0.23 started.
> 2005-02-18 11:12:31	Detected GPU Chip: 0x0 (0), 4 Pipelines, 0 MB
> 2005-02-18 11:12:31	Temperature monitoring: not supported
> 2005-02-18 11:12:31	Could not locate ATI BIOS - assuming 27.000 Mhz Ref. clock



And here's what I got with 0.024b2



> 2005-02-20 20:38:23	ATITool v0.24 Beta 2 started.
> 2005-02-20 20:38:23	Detected GPU Chip: 0x4EED (4EED), 4 Pipelines, 3134 MB
> 2005-02-20 20:38:23	Temperature monitoring: not supported
> 2005-02-20 20:38:23	Could not locate ATI BIOS - assuming 27.000 Mhz Ref. clock
> 2005-02-20 20:38:43	Application terminated.



Note that I've had similar problems with Rage3D Tweak (says card not supported) and Futuremark '05 doesn't pick up my clock speeds. Otherwise my card works fine. Could this be a BIOS issue?


----------



## MMos (Feb 21, 2005)

You have the MSI RS480, isn't that the one with integrated ATI VGA?
Maybee Atitool detects your onboard VGA instead of your PCI-E VGA.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2005)

can you select the other card in settings -> overclocking?


----------



## J. Ro (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmm, it seems that I can select the on board video, but it detects the wrong clock frequences (547 core, 0 mem). Also, the card is a Sapphire and it appears as a "Built By ATI" card in CCC. This might be an issue with this specific motherboard.


----------

